# I'VE GOT 99 PROBLEMS AND A SONOFAB*TCH ALKIE CERTAINLY IS 1!



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

God damn you Aaron.

I wished I had said "don't go"

F*ck you.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

God damn you Aaron.

I wished I had said "don't go"

F*ck you.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life

This stuff usually comes out when I'm calmed down ironically

I don't want to do a god damned thing


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life I hate my life

This stuff usually comes out when I'm calmed down ironically

I don't want to do a god damned thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

what happened?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I confronted him about his drinking, he got scared and decided we should call it off b/c i would get hurt, but he's just afraid maybe...I don't think it's over yet please don't let it be over yet please please please

PARTY PICTURE


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I confronted him about his drinking, he got scared and decided we should call it off b/c i would get hurt, but he's just afraid maybe...I don't think it's over yet please don't let it be over yet please please please

PARTY PICTURE


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

uh oh maybe i'm building myself up


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

uh oh maybe i'm building myself up


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey atleast your in some sort of relationship


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey atleast your in some sort of relationship


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

you need a nice alcoholic like me :roll:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

you need a nice alcoholic like me :roll:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

JC I know...but you are obviously the ladieeeezzz man here...I could never possibly be enough for you...I'm just another fan, right?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

JC I know...but you are obviously the ladieeeezzz man here...I could never possibly be enough for you...I'm just another fan, right?


----------

